# Need some custom work



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey, this seemed like the bestplace to put this.

I have got a handfull of old alphasonik amps I would like to have updated. They are the older pma series amps, with those god awful molex plugs on them. I would like to have some new end-plates fabbed up. I would like to change the plug/power pigtail to screw terminals similiar to the old mtx thunder amps. 
I would need a block of four for speaker outs, and three for remote/ground/power. New end plate to accommodate them, of course. I don't think it would be too hard for someone with the right tools to bang em out. 

Would need six of them made, and will need them done within 4 weeks. Anyone here who can do it for me? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What happened to the Blaupunkts? Just curious...


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Still got em, still intend to use them somewhere, sometime. Lol I've got several sets of amps sitting around. The blau stuff, mtx thunder series, orions, a handfull of the massive nanos, quarts, and some stuff I'm sure I'm forgetting. 

The amps in question here are some old pma and ma series amps(2 ma2025, 2 pma 2050I, 2 pma 2075ix). I intend to use these in the install that was going to originally gonna use those ss dii series amps I sold a few months ago. I was testing them the other day, and liked how they sounded. So I figured why not? I just don't like those molex plugs. I have the plugs for all of the amps, just don't like the way they look.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------

